# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Υπερυθρες για υπολογιστη (συνδεση με κινητα και αλλες συσκευ

## nikoskourtis

Εχω ενα κυκλωματακι που κατασκευασα και δουλευει αψογα. Το κυκλωμα εκμεταλευεται την ενσωματωμενη θυρα υπερυθρων που εχουν οι μητρικες τα τελευταια χρονια. Στο εμποριο δεν εχω συναντησει πουθενα τετοιο καλωδιο (παρολο που στα manual των μητρικων λεει οτι πρεπει να το αγορασουμε απ τα καταστηματα). Το καλο  ειναι οτι η ολη κατασκευη ειναι πολυ απλη. Εμενα μαζι με τις φυσες μου κοστησε λιγοτερο απο 3 ευρω.

----------


## noyfris

Ποίο έιναι;;;;;

----------


## NUKE

Φιλε εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα, το συνδεσα αλλα τιποτα.Αν μπορεις πες μου τι εκανες.Πες μου ολα απο το τι πρεπει να κανω στα bios μεχρι τι driver να βαλω.Επισης να σου πω οτι εχω windows 98.Ειναι αυτο προβλημα?Και αν μπορεις να μου πεις ακριβως τι υλικα πηρες δηλαδη τι φωτοδιοδο και τι υπερυθρο led.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Καταρχην να πω οτι δουλευει 100% το κυκλωμα, αφου εχω συνδεσει αρκετα κινητα.
Θα ζητησεις 1 led υπερυθρων εκπομπο και 1 led υπερυθρων δεκτη (δεν ειναι διαφορετικο το led απο τη φωτοδιοδο, απλα θα ζητησεις 1 εκπομπο και 1 δεκτη). Εκπομπους μπορεις να βρεις και απο  παλιο τηλεκοντρον τηλεορασης (βρισκονται μπροστα και μοιαζουν με λαμπακια) αλλα δεν εχει νοημα αφου ειναι σχετικα φθηνα. Θες 2 τρανζιστορ με τον κωδικο που λεει, και 4 νομιζω αντιστασεις. Στο bios εκει που εχει τις ρυθμισεις των com1 και com2 (σειριακων θυρων) αν υποστηριζει υπερυθρες η μητρικη σου τοτε θα εχει για την com2 επιλογη "normal" που δουλεει ως απλη σειριακη και επιλογη "IRDA" ή "ASKIR" ή "SIR". Και οι 3 ειναι για υπερυθρες. Προτιμησε να βαλεις την επιλογη "IRDA" τις υπολοιπες δε τις εχω δοκιμασει αλλα πιστευω οτι δουλεει. Απο κατω βαλε full Dublex. Τα widows λογικα θα βρουν τη συσκευη και θα εγκαταστησουν τους drivers που εχουν. Μετα πηγαινε στον πινακα ελεγχου και βρες τις ρυθμισεις υπερυθρων ωστε να ρυθμισεις την μεγιστη ταχυτητα οσο πιο πολυ γινεται (δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο, απλα θα γινει πιο γρηγορη η συνδεση). Βαλε το κινητο σε αποσταση 5 ποντων απο τα led και ενεργοποιησε τις υπερυθρες στο κινητο. Αμα ειναι θα το βρει ο υπολογιστης και θα σου βγαλει μηνυμα. Ξεχασα οχι πρεπει να το συνδεσεις σωστα πανω στη μητρικη οπως λεει στο κυκλωμα, προσεχε μην το βαλεις αναποδα (ΤΧ ειναι το pin εκπομπου και RX δεκτη)
Τα προβληματα που συναντησα εγω και τα λαθη που μπορει να κανει καποιος ειναι:
  1) πολικοτητα των led. Τα led ειναι διοδοι. Αγουν προς τη μια κατευθυνση - εχουν συγκεκριμενη πολικοτητα. Το led εκπομπος αν το συνδεσεις αναποδα δεν αγει, αρα δεν παραγει φως, αρα δε στελνει τα σηματα για την επικοινωνια. Το led δεκτης "βλεπει" το φως και δημιουργει ταση στα ακρα του που εχει συγκεκριμενη πολικοτητα. Αν το βαλεις αναποδα καταλαβαινεις οτι θα δινει στο κυκλωμα αναποδες τασεις απο οτι πρεπει. Υπαρχει τροπος να βρεις τη σωστη πολικοτητα με ενα πολυμετρο στη θεση του buzzer για τον εκπομπο και με το βολτομετρο για το δεκτη. Ο δεκτης υπο το φως μιας λαμπας δωματιου δημιουργει ταση 0,1 εως 0,2 βολτ περιπου στα ακρα του.
  2) Σωστη τοποθετηση επομπου-δεκτη. Τα δυο led πρεπει να ειναι διπλα διπλα, οχι μακρια το ενα απ το αλλο. Επισης παλε την επιφανεια εκπομπης σωστα. Δηλαδη μην τα βαλεις ετσι ωστε να στελνουν το φως προς αλλη κατευθυνση απ αυτη που θελεις.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Πιστευω για καποιον που εχει μια μικρη  εμπειρια σε ηλεκτρονικα ειναι μια καλη κατασκευη απο την αποψη οτι ειναι πολυ φθηνη (κατω απο 3 ευρω), στο εμποριο για να αγορασεις υπερυθρες θα δωσεις αρκετα παραπανω και σχεδον ολοι μια φορα τη ζωη μας ειπαμε: να ειχα υπερυθρες να στειλω τον X ηχο στο κινητο μου, την Υ εικονα, τη Ζ java εφαρμογή, ή να μεταφερω, να σβησω, να επεξεργαστω μηνυματα κτλ.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ_1

Με ενδιαφερει  παρα πολυ το συγκεκριμενο σχεδιο ,και αν γινεται να δοθουν πιο πολλες λεπτομερειες για την υλοποιηση του...!!!
Υπαρχει λιστα με μητρικες που μπορουν να συνδεθει η υπερυθρη θυρα.....Εφαρμοζεται σε ολες τις μητρικες..???

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Βρε παιδία πως ανοίγετε το αρχείο IRDA.RAR !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## moutoulos

> Βρε παιδία πως ανοίγετε το αρχείο IRDA.RAR !!!!!!!!!!!!



Με το WinRar  ... είναι σαν το WinZip ... αλλά καλύτερο   :Exclamation:  .

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Gregory thanks

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ_1

Καποιος που κατασκευασε το κυκλωμα να δωσει περισοτερες λεπτομερειες....  :Shocked:  
Βοηθεια ....οποιος ξερει...!!!

----------


## nikoskourtis

Οταν λες κι αλλες πληροφοριες τι εννοεις;

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ_1

Το κατασκευασες και δουλευει...???Εχεις καμια φωτο σχεδιο δικο σου ...?Μπορει να συνδεθει σε ολες τις μητρικες ..που μπορω να ελεγξω εαν μπορει να συνδεθει στον δικο μου υπολογιστη???

----------


## nikoskourtis

Δουλευει. Εχω συνδεσει nokia 6310, nokia 7210 και επισης συνδεσα τον υπολογιστη μου με το laptop ενος φιλου.
Ομως οι υπερυθρες απ οτι εχω καταλαβει ειναι λιγο δυστροπες στη συνδεση με υπολογιστη (ισως και να φταινε τα windows βεβαια). Θα σου πω μερικα παραδειγματα.
Ειχε ενας φιλος ενα sagem και προσπαθησαμε να το συνδεσουμε. Το sagem εβρισκε τον υπολογιστη αλλα τα windows δεν εβρισκαν το sagem. Το 7210 ενος φιλου πρεπει να το κεντραρεις καλα και σε συγκεκριμενη αποσταση ενω το 7210 της κοπελας μου το βρισκει αμεσως χωρις να ειναι κεντραρισμενο και ειτε το βαλεις στους 3 ειτε στους 7 ποντους αποσταση. 2 καινουρια κινητα του φιλου με το laptop δεν μπορουσε να τα βρει. Μετα απο αρκετη προσπαθεια βρηκε το 1 σε καποια θεση που το κρατουσα αλλα μολις το κουναγα ελαχιστα το εχανε. Σκεφτηκα να εβαζα τρανζιστορ με μεγαλυτερη ενισχυση (υπεθεσα οτι ηταν ασθενες το σημα απ τη συσκευη που εφτιαξα). Ελα ομως που και στο laptop του φιλου μου (καινουριο 3 GHz ειναι) τα κινητα του δεν καταφεραμε να τα συνδεσουμε κι απ οτι μου ειπε και αυτος κανει μεγαλες προσπαθειες και προσευχες ωσπου να τα βρει (το laptop εχει απ τη μανα του υπερυθρες). Η συνδεση μεσω υπερυθρων του laptop με τον υπολογιστη μου εγινε πανευκολα και πολυ γρηγορα χωρις προβλημα αμεσως μολις βαλαμε απεναντι τα 2 "ματακια" των υπερυθρων. Εγω συμπερασμα δεν βγαζω. Πιθανον καποια νεωτερα κινητα να εκπεμπουν ασθενες σημα στις υπερυθρες, πιθανον να μην ειναι και τοσο συμβατα ή το πιθανοτερο απ ολα ειναι τα windows να ειναι προβληματικα στη συνδεση. Παντως το 6310 το βρισκει πριν ακομα προλαβεις να το πλησιασεις απεναντι απ τις υπερυθρες. Μπορει να χρειαζεται να εγκατασταθουν και τιποτα οδηγοι για τα νεα κινητα δεν ξερω.
Δοκιμασε με ενα παλιοτερο μοντελο αν εχεις και οταν δουλεψει μετα πηγαινε στα πιο καινουρια.

----------


## GEWKWN

Αυτο το κυκλωμα συνεργαζεται με καποιο προγραμμα για να τοσυνδεσω στην σεριακη του υπολογιστη;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## gsmaster

Αυτό δεν συνδέεται στην σειριακή, αλλά στην ειδική θύρα για υπέρυθρες που έχουν ορισμένες μητρικές. Παρόλο όμως που έχουν αυτή την θύρα, δεν δίνουν τον πομποδέκτη υπερύθρων το "ματάκι" δηλαδή. Αυτο το ματάκι μπορεί να φτιαχτεί με το παραπάνω κύκλωμα.

Για να δείτε αν η μητρική σας έχει ενσωματωμένη θύρα υπερύθρων (και χρειάζεται μόνο τον πομποδέκτη για να δουλέψει), διαβάστε στο manual, κάπου θα πρέπει να το αναφέρει, μαζί με τα πιν σύνδεσης.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Δε χρειαζεται καποιο προγραμμα. Τα windows εγκαθιστουν αυτοματα οδηγους μολις ενεργοποιησετε τις υπερυθρες απ το bios.  Μετα συνεργαζεται με ολα τα γνωστα προγραμματα για κινητα (oxygen, logomanager κτλ) ή μπορεις να στειλεις αρχεια σε αλλο υπολογιστη.
Ολες οι μητρικες μου απο pentium και μετα εχουν υποστηριξη υπερυθρων. Πιστευω οτι δεν υπαρχει μητρικη γνωστης μαρκας της τελευταιας πενταετιας που να μην εχει. Τωρα αν ειναι καμια πολυ φθηνη δεν ξερω. Να ξερετε παντως οτι οταν ενεργοποιησετε τις υπερυθρες χανετε η μια σειριακη στον υπολογιστη σας.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ_1

Για καποιον που κανει τα πρωτα βηματα στις κατασκευες κυκλωματων , μια βοηθεια επιπλεον.....στο κυκλωμα ενα σχεδιο πιο απλο σχεδον οπως η φωτογραφια......???

----------


## capthookb

Επειδή σημείωσα κάπως βιαστικά τα εξαρτήματα σε ένα χαρτί για να πάω να τα αγοράσω σημείωσα μόνο το 2N4041 και ο  τύπος στο μαγαζί μου είπε οτι δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα πουθενά και πως δεν έχει κάτι άλλο που να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά. Είδα όμως οτι κάνει ένα οποιοσδήποτε NPN transistor.
Βρήκα από ένα παλιό τηλέφωνο ένα ζευγάρι 2Ν5551 και άλλο ένα S9014. Θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα αν χρησιμοποιήσω αυτά κάποιο από αυτά αντί για το 2Ν4041 ή το BC548 που αναφέρει τυχαία στο άρθρο;

----------


## gsmaster

Βρές το Datasheet του τρανζίστορ που ψάχνεις και δες τα χαρακτηριστικά του, αν είναι κάποιο κοινό μπορείς να βάλεις απλά BC ή κανα 2Ν2222. Αλλιώς αν έχει μεγάλες συχνότητες λειτουργίας πρέπει να βρείς άλλο με αντίστοιχα χαρακτηριστικά. 
Πήγαινε πάλι στο μαγαζί και πες του να σου βρεί αντίστοιχο.



ΥΓ μην το δένεις κόμπο ότι είναι τρανζίστορ, μπορεί να είναι κανα FET

----------


## babisko

> Επειδή σημείωσα κάπως βιαστικά τα εξαρτήματα σε ένα χαρτί για να πάω να τα αγοράσω σημείωσα μόνο το 2N4041 και ο  τύπος στο μαγαζί μου είπε οτι δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα πουθενά και πως δεν έχει κάτι άλλο που να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά. Είδα όμως οτι κάνει ένα οποιοσδήποτε NPN transistor.
> Βρήκα από ένα παλιό τηλέφωνο ένα ζευγάρι 2Ν5551 και άλλο ένα S9014. Θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα αν χρησιμοποιήσω αυτά κάποιο από αυτά αντί για το 2Ν4041 ή το BC548 που αναφέρει τυχαία στο άρθρο;



Που το είδες το 2N4041; Χρειάζεται το BC548, που είναι πάμφθηνο και το βρίσκεις και στα περίπτερα...

You will have to buy an infrared LED, an infrared photo-diode, two *BC548* transistors (when its seen frontally and with the terminals down, its pinning is collector, base and emitter), a 10 nF capacitor, a 4K7 resistor, a 47 K resistor, a 15K resistor, a 22 ohm resistor and a 1 K resistor (all of them 1/8 W).

----------


## capthookb

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/86/1
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/86/2

----------


## babisko

Αναφέρομαι στο σχέδιο που έχει στείλει ο nikoskourtis, ο οποίος ξεκίνησε αυτό το post. Από ότι βλέπω είναι το ίδιο σχέδιο και στα links που δίνεις αναφέρει ότι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το BC548 ή και κάποιο άλλο αντίστοιχο NPN γενικής χρήσης.
Πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το BC548 χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι ότι τα δυο led υπερύθρων (εκπομπής και λήψης) να είναι στο ίδιο ύψος, χωρίς να προεξέχει το ένα περισσότερο από το άλλο. επίσης καλό είναι να τοποθετήσεις ένα φίλτρο υπερύθρων (π.χ. από ένα παλιό τηλεκοντρόλ τηλεόρασης), ώστε να μην επιρρεάζεται το σύστημα εκπομπής - λήψης από τον περιβάλλοντα φωτισμό (μου έχει τύχει πολλές φορές ορισμένες λάμπες φθορισμού να επιρρεάζουν την επικοινωνία με τις υπέρυθρες. Σου εύχομαι καλή κατασκευή.

----------


## capthookb

Ναι το σχέδιο είναι ίδιο, απλά στο κείμενο γράφει για το 2N4041. Για την ακρίβεια είχα ψάξει και είχα βρει το link πριν δω το θέμα εδώ και γι'αυτό πήγα να πάρω το 2N4041 (όπως καταλαβαίνετε είμαι ψιλοάσχετος). Μήπως τώρα που το σκέφτομαι ο nikoskourtis επίτηδες είχε αφαιρέσει το 2N4041;  :Smile: 

Για δέκτη υπερύθρων αντί για led μου έδωσε μια φωτοδίοδο της vishay BRW41N που δεν έχει σχήμα led αλλά ειναι παραλληλόγραμμο. Αυτό θα επηρεάσει λες την λειτουργία του module; Πάντως χτες όλο το απόγευμα προσπάθησα με τα 2Ν5551, S9014 αλλά δεν κατάφερα τίποτα. Αύριο θα πάω να πάλι στο μαγαζί να προμηθευτώ BC548 και θα ψάξω για led δέκτη σε σχήμα όπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία.

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές!

----------


## capthookb

Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα κάτι. Δε μου δουλεύει το κύκλωμα, ίσως είναι η φωτοδίοδος. Βρέξει χιονίσει μετράω την τάση της και έχει 0.25-0.30V ακόμα και αν καλύπτω την φωτοευαίσθητη επιφάνειά της. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται...
Τις πολικότητες τις έχω τσεκάρει 2 και 3 φορές και είναι εντάξει. Επίσης τάση έχω 5V (Vcc) στο κύκλωμα Μετρώντας ανάμεσα σε RX και γείωση και ΤΧ και γείωση βρήκα 0Volt. Δε θα έπρεπε να έχει κάποια τάση (μεταβαλλόμενη) κι εκεί; Ξέρει κανείς σε τι επίπεδα θα κυμαίνεται η τάση;

----------


## gsmaster

Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να πάρεις ένα TFDS4500 που έχει πομπό και δέκτη IrDA σε ένα κέλυφος, και δεν χρειάζεται εξωτερικά εξαρτήματα, το συνδέεις κατευθείαν στη μητρική

----------


## ta03

TFDS4500 μπορουμε να βρουμε στα μαγαζια στην ελλαδα;

----------


## gsmaster

Εγώ είχα βρεί στο Γεωργιάδη στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Μπορεί να βρείς κι αλλού. Στην ανάγκη βγάλε απο ενα κινητό, το ίδιο είναι αλλά δεν μπορείς να βρείς το Pinout μετα. Α, είναι κι ακριβούτσικο.

----------


## glegolas

αν μπορεί καποιος να μου εξηγήσει πως ακριβώς συνδέεται το κύκλωμα με το pc θα με βοηθούσε πάρα πολύ

----------


## capthookb

Πρέπει να έχει η μητρική σου κάπου 5 pins για irda. Εκεί συνδέεται το κύκλωμα αντίστοιχα (VCC<->VCC) το δεύτερο δε συνδέεται, το τρίτο νομίζω RX, τέταρτο GND και πέμπτο ΤΧ. Δες το manual της μητρικής σου, πρέπει να γράφει ακριβώς τι είναι το κάθε pin.

----------


## gsmaster

πχ 
http://www.sixca.com/eng/articles/irda/index.html
http://www.uashem.com/pageid-201.html

----------


## vayeros

Καλησπερα...
Επαναφερω το θεμα γιατι με ενδοιαφερει και θελω να κανω κανα δυο ερωτησεις...
Εχω laptop και προφανως το συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα δε κανει, ή μηπως ειμαι λαθος?  :Rolling Eyes:  
Αν δε κανει αυτο εχει κανεις καποιο σχεδιο irda που να συνδεεται σε καποια απο τις θυρες του laptop?

Ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων...

----------


## th_shak

http://www.cesko.host.sk/IgorPlugUSB/IgorPlug-USB%20(AVR)_eng.htm

Μπορείς να κάνεις και κάποιο πιό απλό κύκλωμα και να χρησιμοποιήσεις μετατροπέα απο RS232 - USB

----------


## vayeros

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση και για το κυκλωμα,ομως δε θα επιχειρησω το συγκεκριμενο καθως το θεωρω δυσκολο αλλα πρεπει να θελει και προγραματισμο,ετσι?Και στο θεμα προγραμματισμου δε τα παω καλα...
Παντως μετα απο ψαξιμο βρικα το παρακατω κυκλωμα:

http://www.technick.net/public/code/...cirird_adapter

Στο μονο που εχω αποριες ειναι για το εξαρτημα που βρισκεται δίπλα στην 4.7ΚΩ...Buffer είναι?Επισης με μπερδευει και το Bi-Color Led που χρησιμοποιεί,για το τι ακριβως ειναι.

----------


## th_shak

Το εξάρτημα είναι αναστροφέας (πύλη NOT) και το Bi-Color LED είναι δίχρωμο LED με 3pins (κοινή κάθοδος και 2 άνοδοι). Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις 2 κανονικά LED και να ενώσεις τις καθόδους τους.

----------


## vayeros

Την πυλη αυτη την βρισκω μονο ως ολοκληρωμενο?'Η και αλλιώς?
Thanks για τις απαντησεις

----------


## th_shak

Η πύλη είναι σε ολοκληρωμένο π.χ. 74LS04

----------

